# RAFT RENTALS in Boulder!



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey everyone. I am now renting out fully rigged multi-day rowing raft packages, and paddle raft packages. Our boats are Aire and Hyside, so super good quality. We have 16 footers and 14 footers as well as a 13' paddle raft. We also have very competitive pricing. So if you, or anyone you know, wants to reserve a raft for a trip this summer, please visit our site (link to: Raft Rentals) to reserve your raft online. They are booking up fast, so please reserve soon. If you have other questions, email me at [email protected] 
Thanks, 
Nick

Raft Rentals


----------

